# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Travel Ideas based on your budget

## unseen

Hi all,

I am working the last few years as a web developer in travel industry and what I found missing, was a website were you give the amount of money you want to spend and it returns you travel ideas with all the possible destinations that matches your budget for flights+accommodation. Eg. Where can I go on Saturday for 2 days with 300 euro.

With a friend (also a developer) we worked on this idea for a few months and our first public beta is available. If anyone wants to give it a try the url is flybreak.com . I would really appreciate any feedback.

----------

